# Update: Escrima & Kenpo Summer Camp - Buffalo,NY



## DoctorB (May 16, 2002)

I would like to advise the List members of the following updates for the Escrima-Kenpo Summer Camp, to be held on Saturday, July 12 and Sunday July 14. 

The training site will be at Erie Community College - North Campus Gymnasium, 6205 Main Street, Williamsville, NY (a suburb of Buffalo, NY). 

The training sessions will be held at 9:30am to 12:30pm and 2pm to 5pm on both days. There will be 2 instructors on the floor during each of sessions. 

The prospective instructors are: 

Punong Guro TOM BOLDEN
Pancipanci Eskrima & American Modern Arnis 

Shihan ERNEST McPEEK
Tracy System Kenpo & Kenpo Goshin Jitsu 

Shihan JOSEPH (Kenpo Joe) REBELLO
American Kenpo Karate 

Dr. JEROME BARBER
Paradigm Escrima-Kenpo & Int'l Modern Arnis 

Cost: $175 paid before July 11 **
$200 payable at the Door
$100 for a Single Day Pass 
Group Rates Availible on Request 

**Early Bird Special Discount**
$50 deposit before July 1, pay a balance of $100 at the door 
for both days admission. 

For more camp information, Group Rates and/or Accomodations information contact Dr. Barber at:
<escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com> 

or by surface mail:
Dr. Jerome Barber
Suite 230, 5999 South Park Avenue
Hamburg, NY 14075 

I am looking forward to meeting some of you at this camp. 

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Cruentus (May 17, 2002)

I don't study Kenpo, I study Arnis though.

Can I still come; will it benifit me to come?

:shrug:  

PAUL


----------



## DoctorB (May 17, 2002)

Hello Paul,

Without a doubt, you will benefit from attending this camp.
PG Bolden was trained in CHA-3 Kenpo and he has intergrated both the Pancipanci Eskrima and Modern Arnis into the CHA-3 -to form a seamless continium of motion using all three arts.

"Kenpo Joe" Rebello, has arnis and esckrima background to compliment his American Kenpo.

Shihan McPeek, has trained with the late Professor Presas on several occassions and has blended some aspects of Modern Arnis within his Tracy Kenpo.

I crossed trained in Tracy Kenpo and Modern Arnis from white belt through third degree black in BOTH systems.  I do not seperate them in application, although I can and will do it for instructional purposes. 

If more Parker and Tracy Kenpo people were to do a detailed study of the history of Kenpo in Hawaii, under William Chow, the conncetions between the Filipino arts and Kenpo would be much more apparent.

Come on down and let's play... this seminar is all about connecting the systems and utilizing the "Flow".

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## DoctorB (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *I don't study Kenpo, I study Arnis though.
> 
> ...



Hello Paul and Good Day to All,

The latest news regarding the Escrima-Kenpo Camp in Buffalo,
July 13 & 14 is as follows:

PG Tom Bolden has chosen the theme, "Hawaiian Eskrima, Hawaiian Kenpo - Making the Connections for Self Defense".

"Kenpo Joe" Rebelo, will focus on "American Kenpo: Utilizing the Single and Double Knife Tactics."

I will be teaching "Espada Y Daga and Empty Hand Translations for Self defense."

As soon as Shihan McPeek and I can get past playing phone tag, I will make an announcement on his topic(s).

So Paul, now you am sure that there will be something at this camp for you because PG Bolden and i are going to be making the connections between the arts of Escrima/ Arnis and Kenpo, plus "Kenpo Joe" is going to putting together a program on the knife which should compliment your Arnis background.  Looking forward to seeing at the camp.

I would also like to invite everyone who has only Escrima/Arnis training to join us at the camp.  You can not go wrong at this camp with the additional training that you will gain through this program.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Cruentus (May 20, 2002)

I hope to be able to make it.


----------

